# Watch a Sinkhole in Baltimore Swallow an Entire Row of Cars. It Gets Scary at 1:14 !



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My gf Live near this, It 
was crazy when she showed me this area.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone notice one of the guys in the video said that Baltimore had been "filling" in a sinking spot there for quite a while. Now maybe they'll fix the real issue. I'm just glad no one was in any of those cars.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That was pretty insane.


----------



## KetaKitten (Jul 13, 2013)

I live in Baltimore but my boyfriend lives just 2 blocks away. It sounded like chaos!


----------

